# I Just Won...



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

a Precision Scale On3 brass Iron Horse Baldwin 8-18c kit in an eBay auction!!







These are rare as hen's teeth!!! Should have it in my hot little hands by the end of this coming week!!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very kewl! We need pictures when it gets in your hot little hands!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw shucks, and here I was hoping that you'd won $125 Million in the lottery and could now afford to but enough land over there in Nevada to build your very own Grand Scale layout. But, a brass On3 locomotive is good too.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i ignore, what a "a Precision Scale On3 brass Iron Horse Baldwin 8-18c kit" is, but it seems to be something that makes you happy! 

congrats! - and i second the demand for pics.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just hope his hands are not to hot as to melt it when he gets it







. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gents. I'm jazzed! I've been wanting several On3 (or On30) 4-4-0's for a few years now, but I've never been able to find one.. MMI was supposed to make 8-18c's (and may still), but whether they will ever see the light of day is more and more questionable. From the photos on eBay, this is a gorgeous kit (and PSC doesn't make junk in the first place). 
what a "a Precision Scale On3 brass Iron Horse Baldwin 8-18c kit" is...Kormsen - Precision Scale is probably the largest maker of lost wax brass castings of detail parts for HO, S, and O scales, both standard and narrow gauge, for locomotives and rolling stock (sort of the Ozark Miniatures in the smaller scales, but older and bigger). They also make beautifully detailed brass locomotives and rolling stock in HO, HOn3, O, and On3 scales. Iron Horse is the brand they use(d) for their locomotive kits. 

Baldwin produced hundreds of narrow gauge 4-4-0's known as their Class 8-18c. This is the prototype upon which Accucraft's 4-4-0's are based. 

I won an On3 (1:48 scale 3-foot narrow gauge) Baldwin 4-4-0 brass kit produced by Precision Scale many years back through their Iron Horse brand.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hen's have teeth????


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04 Oct 2010 03:33 PM 
Hen's have teeth???? 
Ones that are raised near neuclear Power Plants do.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good score! Should be a nice model once done.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess what? I got an email from a guy (friend of a friend) who has another one for sale, this one already built. So now I have TWO of them on the way!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

If hens have teeth, do chickens have lips?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dieseldude on 04 Oct 2010 08:00 PM 
If hens have teeth, do chickens have lips? 
Does Daisy Duck wear lipstick?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

TWO!!!!?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 04 Oct 2010 08:34 PM 
TWO!!!!? 
Yep... when it rains, it pours! I've been trying to latch on to ONE of these for years... all of a sudden I have TWO, and an option on a 3rd one! Amazing huh?


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank goodness! Something too small to run across my plate of beans! Enjoy!
George


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah verilly I say unto thee Deacon Dwight that thy cup surely runneth over for thy patience hath been rewarded thrice over! Blessed art thou amongst model railroaders. The spirit of Casey Jones surely followeth thee!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I certainly hope you never get bitten by a chicken!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

thy patience hath been rewarded thrice over!You got that right, as now I have a line on a possible third one! Go figure!









Either way, the SPC will eventually run again in On3!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Dwight Three!!! Must be good Karma


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I saved the photos for the original kit I bought from the eBay page (you guys were asking for photos)...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man! That's one _sweet_ model kit! No wonder you're giddy! (Too bad they don't do 1:20.3!)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man sounds like some one has more money than Fort Kox







I need a lone. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I now hold in my hot little hands two On3 4-4-0's! One is the eBay kit and the other is already assembled.







I'm picking up the third one tonight. Talk about "rags to riches!!" 

One of these may find itself converted to a cab forward...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, the backhead on that model is beautiful! So much detail.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, the backhead on that model is beautiful! So much detail.Yeah, isn't it? The one I'm picking up tonight doesn't have any of that - either it was never installed or was removed and never replaced. Other things are also missing like the sand dome lid, the brake shoes, and a few other things. That's in part why I may end up turning that one into a cab forward - it's already incomplete so I wouldn't feel too bad using it as the basis for something else.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Might make a good basis for the construction of an On3 NPC No.21?????

Just to plant the idea for you in case you hadn't thought of it yourself


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Might make a good basis for the construction of an On3 NPC No.21?????
Just to plant the idea for you in case you hadn't thought of it yourself  
That's in part why I may end up turning that one into a cab forward - it's already incomplete so I wouldn't feel too bad using it as the basis for something else.Great minds think alike it seems!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That's something!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, looking at the pics i can understand, why your hands became hot! 
how many months of work till you got it finished?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

how many months of work till you got it finished?Once I get around to it, probably not all that long. Most of it is already done.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great find Dwight

Cool lookin little loco


----------

